# APHA rescue mare



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Good Work!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

She looks great, good job! Is she sounds now that you've taken care of most of her issues?


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> She looks great, good job! Is she sounds now that you've taken care of most of her issues?


Yes! I was ecstatic after all the issues she had that she ended up sound. The vet said there was a high chance of her being sound for riding once she gets conditioned and in shape. Her hind ankle rolled horribly bad when I first got her, but I've noticed a huge improvement of the way she moves on it now! I'm a proud mama!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

She's beautiful, nice job with her! Though she looks a little fat in one picture. xD


----------



## ArkMoEq (Aug 16, 2014)

Great job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Good job and I'm glad there are people out there like you!

I don't think she's too fat-after being starved, she deserves to have a bit of padding!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm currently starting her on a light exercise schedule. Keeping her on mostly a hill pasture to help her strengthen her topline, and then she get's lunged twice a day 10 minutes each time. She still likes a little ways to go on her topline but she's coming along great.


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

I couldn't believe that was the same horse...great job!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think she is fat at all. You can still see her figure and a nice fat line. She's beautiful, good on you for saving her life =]


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

wow! your doing great! She looks amazing! keep up the good work!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Great job - and I don't see fat either - she's a cobby type so should look rounder plus winter's on the way (sorry to bring that up!!) and as you increase her exercise having a little bit of extra weight to lose is a good thing


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You're doing a fantastic job with her. Since all horses are near and dear to my heart I thank you for being the kind of person who's willing to put themselves out there to make a difference in horse's life.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardiesjusticedream (Aug 10, 2014)

oh I am so glad you have her, she probably was in so much pain and hungry. you sure have done a great job with her, diamond in the rough, beautiful girl


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks ya'll


----------

